# list of software with BSD license



## antolap (Jun 20, 2012)

*H*i,

How can I get a list of software (from /usr/ports) with BSD license? (no GPL or anything else)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2012)

This should do the trick:
[cmd=]find /usr/ports/ -name 'Makefile' -exec egrep -l "LICENSE=[[:space:]]+BSD" {} \;[/cmd]


----------



## antolap (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## antolap (Jun 20, 2012)

I think there's a problem. In some Makefiles there isn't a LICENSE string, for example editors/vim. So the list generated by find is not complete.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, it does only show the ports that have a correct LICENSE set in the Makefile.


----------



## JamesElstone (Nov 7, 2012)

If a port does not specify a LICENSE string, what is the license of the port? is BSD 2-clause assumed, or BSD 3-clause if older??

James


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2012)

If a port does not specify a license, you have to check the application's source files or web site.


----------

